# Partage fichier entre macbook et imac



## Ipmac (22 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir a tous,

J'ai cherché mais je n'arrive pas a trouver de réponse.
Je viens d'acheter un imac et j'ai deja un macbook.
Les deux sont reliés à la livebox. 
J'aimerais savoir comment visionner partager des fichiers entre eux? par exemple lire un film du macbook sur imac??

Merci d'avance


----------



## drs (22 Mars 2010)

Il faut activer le partage de fichier sur la cible (disons l'imac). Pour cela, tu vas dans Pomme > Préférences système > Partage et tu cliques sur "partage de fichier".
Il faut ensuite récupérer son adresse IP, tu vas en avoir besoin.

Tu files sur le macbook, et dans le finder, tu vas dans le menu Aller>Se connecter au serveur.
Tu tapes afp://A.B.C.D (adresse IP de l'imac), ensuite tu tapes le mot de passe admin de l'imac, et au besoin tu choisis le disque auquel tu veux avoir accès.

Et voilà, le disque de l'imac monte sur le bureau et tu y a accès.


----------

